# opie & anthony rumour



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

There is a internet rumour that the o&a show is gonna be on 95x in syracuse(watered down bleeped filled version)can anyone near there confirm or deny?..supposidley citadel(who has been fighting w ith stern) will replace howard on 4 or 5 of their stations


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Big deal


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Do we need a new forum for broadcast radidio?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Radidio? It has a nice Latin beat!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This is confirmed. I heard them talking about it yesterday on High Voltage. The Monday show will be edited down and then broadcast on Tuesday, etc.

A bunch of callers called and complained that they would water down the show to make it work which they denied. I see a lot of bleeping happening though........ With all of the commercials they are sure to add, I'm sure they will have no problem filling the period.

Hey, it sticks it to Howard AND helps remind people that they are back on the air....... not a bad deal.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> This is confirmed. I heard them talking about it yesterday on High Voltage. The Monday show will be edited down and then broadcast on Tuesday, etc.
> 
> A bunch of callers called and complained that they would water down the show to make it work which they denied. I see a lot of bleeping happening though........ With all of the commercials they are sure to add, I'm sure they will have no problem filling the period.
> 
> ...


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> BobMurdoch said:
> 
> 
> > This is confirmed. I heard them talking about it yesterday on High Voltage. The Monday show will be edited down and then broadcast on Tuesday, etc.
> ...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

dturturro said:


> Someone still living in 1988?


what do you mean by that :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I think he's saying Stern is DONE. I can take him on small doses on E! but that is about it.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> I think he's saying Stern is DONE. I can take him on small doses on E! but that is about it.


Exactly! Stern has a bigger audience, true, but his audience no longer has the passion. Look at Monday Night Raw filmed at the Nassau Coliseum this week. There was a bunch of O & A signs in the stands. When was the last time you saw support like that for Howie? Remember when his book signings would close down that section of the city? Anyone think that would happen now? He's become Don Imus and he doesn't even realize it. He should try watching his own movie to see how far he has fallen.


----------

